# Gilde auflösen



## Kaldy (22. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, wollte mal wissen, wie man eine " Einmann "- Gilde auflöst ?  Hab einfach nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich meine hierbei nicht, den Leader an jemanden zu übergeben und dann auszutreten, sondern die Gilde komplett zu löschen....

Kann mir da jemand mal einen, oder zwei oder drei, Tips geben ?

Danke....


----------



## Pickpocket (22. November 2009)

/gdisband


----------



## Kaldy (22. November 2009)

Herzlichen Dank, hat bestens geklappt...      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

